# Official Game thread -Chicago Bulls vs. Detriot Pistons



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i've only started one thread before but the bulls won it so here goes .

I think the Bulls have a good shot to get win #4 on the road with Big ben out ,JC is on a roll and Curry & Yell should do well inside 

when in doubt pick the team shooting layups over the team shooting jumpers

Bulls 92-pistons 87


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Chauncy Billups is having ankle problems as well, so this looks like a very winnable game, even on the road.

Actually, a road win, even if its against an injury depleated team, following two wins in a row over teams that were fighting hard for the playoffs strikes me as a really good sign.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wallace and billups hurt? We could win this one. Will chandler play? 

Detroit was beaten bad last night by philly.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think the Bulls like taking cold showers after the game, but the Big British clock is injured, so the Bulls have a shot.

Tyson and Marcus should both wear pink shirts.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

The Pitstains could trot out Dickey Simpkins, Jason Caffey, Corey Benjamin, Keith Booth, and Charles Jones and we would still lose in Detroit. Pistons by 20+ This team has done this so many times over the past few years that it is expected for them to come out and play like crap tonight.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I am still holding out hope for 30 wins so this game is important if that goal is to be achieved. No Wallace gives us a window to pull it out so as long as we take it inside with Curry and Marshall and play good defense on their perimeter players like Rip we should be fine, Bring on win # 29!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Can we win this one?

yes, indeed...

with Big Ben out, and possibly Billups too, this is a game that a win for the Bulls is very do-able. And that is due to Jamal's emergence lately and his good partnership with Jalen and also Eddy's pressence downlow.

1. I suggest the Bulls to try to go to Curry as the main offensive option. We have advantage at the 5 position.

2. Again, Jamal, Jalen or Jay should try to get the ball to Curry first. If Curry doesn't work out, they can try to create. Jamal should continue to be aggressive. I also want him to be smart as a PG, he prove everybody that he is a good scorer, but this time he has to see that Eddy will have a better opportunity to score easy baskets and most importantly Eddy can lead us to a win tonight.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*truebluefan*

does it matter if tyson plays??
i think yall are better with donyell right now anyways.. 

ill say pistons 86 bulls 94
eddy has 22
jalen 20
jamal 18


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

103-87... No one to contend with Curry in the paid, he hits the 30 point mark. Jamal, Jay and Jalen combine for 62 shots.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Retro - I know you think the guards shoot too much but in all honesty last night they had to. Miller and O'Neal are better defenders than Tinsley and Reggie. Curry played very limited minutes and has a very tough time getting open when he's doubled. If you try and force the ball to Curry you'll get a turnover. 

With Wallace out it should be easier but Hamilton and whoever backs up Chauncey aren't going to be defensive stoppers. The key is to attack the other team's weakness. Pound the ball to Eddy but also attack the smaller guards. As long as 6'5 and 6'8 are in the backcourt then you might as well shoot over them while Blount is in the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford starts hot. 2-2.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry got two fouls early. Again!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Why is the Bulls radio is playin the White Sox game? I hate these Piston commentators


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Why is the Bulls radio is playin the White Sox game? I hate these Piston commentators


I know. I am listening to detroit station. Mahorn is saying degroit really needs this win. 

Marshall and robinson and curry all three have 2 fouls each. 

Crawford 8 points, 4-4.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Let's see... 

Bulls get an impressive home win against a very good playoff team last night. Go on the road to play a team without their best player. They Bulls should win. 

Bulls lose by 20+ :sour:


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Why is the Bulls radio is playin the White Sox game? I hate these Piston commentators


yeah what's up with that?! and i was all excited about hearing Paxon's commentary, especially considering he's most likely going to be our next GM.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I bet Detroit is playing zone, much like the way the Bucks contained Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

foul trouble is really hurting us. We miss chandler. 

We have just three rebounds!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*maybe yall can trade*

eddy curry for okur straight up??

jk but it looks like hes off to a good start..

okur is really underrated


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Crawford gettin veteran calls... aka bad calls in his favor


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Hahaha "Jamal would be a senior this year... it would be frightening."

Hahahahaha....


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: maybe yall can trade*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> eddy curry for okur straight up??
> 
> jk but it looks like hes off to a good start..
> ...


Why?


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

We might end up having to pull out all the stops to keep Crawford.!!


Why does he look like the only one who wants to play ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Hahaha "Jamal would be a senior this year... it would be frightening."
> 
> Hahahahaha....


yeah, i heard mahorn say that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> We might end up having to pull out all the stops to keep Crawford.!!
> 
> 
> Why does he look like the only one who wants to play ?


Fouls has slowed us down


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My God! Crawford is playing like a man!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Where is robyg1974? Crawford padding his stats again.  

they are shooting 69% we are shooting 56%. Only two t/o


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like the Williams/Crawford tandem is back together again!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

down by 11 one moment, down by 2 the next. go bulls keep runnin'


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

38-35 pistons. We are hanging in there!! Williams is playing well off of the bench! 7 early points.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

38-35 7:15 left in 1st half JC=unreal


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

marshall has three fouls and so does baxter. So blount to play pf? 

In order for us to win this game, we need a solid game from donyell. So far its been anything but solid for him.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

grrrr Okur


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mahorn, "If i was the coach of the bulls, i would let Crawford get the ball and shoot. Give it to curry a little to make him happy."


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Curry's defense is still pretty bad.

Why was Jay taken out so early? I thought he was doing a good job bringing us back in the game. How about a Jay Will/Jamal combo?

Cartwrong not even giving them a chance.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

okur 14 points... I know Okur is a really good player and he is taking advantage on Eddy's bad D. man what suppose to be our best advantage, turn out to be our weakness.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It was funny that towards the end of the 1st half, Red Kerr was saying the Bulls will slow down and try to take 1 good shot. Rose dribbles pulls up and shoots a stupid shot. Then Baxter got the rebound with 17 seconds and gave it to Rose a jacked up another stupid shot. You think the smart thing to do would've been to kill some time and try to take a good shot? Guess Not


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls down by just 6, despite all the foul trouble we are in. Only 7 t/o. Rebounding almost even. Difference in the game? Detroit is 4-10 in three pointers. We are 1-5. Crawford 15. Curry, Rose 8. Williams 7 in just 5 minutes E-rob played just 6 minutes


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

BULLS RADIO IS ON NOW


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Billups just exploded for 3 straight 3's. :no:


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

what is our problem with road games? dammit...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think it's time for the Crawford/Williams duo again...


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> I think it's time for the Crawford/Williams duo again...


We can only hope.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

You know it's time for the Crawford/Williams duo when Jalen Rose misses a free throw.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With all of these fouls, I am thinking that it's the Pistons' speed that is beating the Bulls. Hmmm...whatever I said the two posts before.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 25 fouls. Detroit, 12.....HMMMM


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls 25 fouls. Detroit, 12.....HMMMM


This is the second game in a row Curry's been called for at least 3 fouls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

detroit 80-75 Bulls making a good run!! 

detroit is 7-21 in threes. Bulls 1-6.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

THROW IT DOOOOOWN, BIG MAN!!

Go Eddy!

And Jalen from Deep.

They're still down, byut they're playing tough on the road.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

and what an "AND ONE" from EC!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We're running!!!! Could be a turnaround (knock knock)

83-83 4th quarter


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

83-83 tie!! All curry and Rose and a little E-rob! E-rob has played a good second half.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

here comes the Bulls stampede at the last quarter... man..


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, Jay Will with the huge 3. Both our points are playing great ball.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

That's IT! I'm going to my car to listen to it on the radio! Mysteriously, my car radio is the only one that picks up ESPN Chicago from West Lafayette!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

the bulls are CLUTCH! WOW! Rookies pick up the play in the end here. Cant say that about many young teams.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I hope we pull this one out because I can't stand the bs that the refs are giving us.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Erob is finally producing. He has good numbers tonight . . . can anyone tell me how he is playing overall?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Cooooome on Jay, Eddy & company!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

90-89 pistons.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

one freakin second.....thanks refs....were gettn ripped here people.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These refs are calling a ****ty game. Every damn call is going to Detroit.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Cooooome on Jay, Eddy & company!


hmm.. isn't it 90 - 89 Pistons?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Yell's pretty badly hurt it sounds.... Uh oh!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> hmm.. isn't it 90 - 89 Pistons?


Yeah it was, after I wrote us I was like shoot shoot shoot and then the Pistons were shooting so I figured, eh, I'll just change it and pretend it never happened


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

I hope Craw returns soon.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>willieblack</b>!
> I hope Craw returns soon.


As long as it's not for Williams.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Defense is playing amazing this quarter... 90-90 Jamal's back in, just drove and scored 92-90!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

craw still doin his thang. Craw is officially a top Bulls player.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Are these game-updaters on coffee breaks or something?!?!?!?!?!?!:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> As long as it's not for Williams.


I think he's hurt???? AHHHHHHH CURRY picked up #5.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Jalen Rose is choking as usual. This is getting tiring.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

92-91

Bulls possesion

Jalen missed 18 ft, Billups rebound, Billups runs and throws up a 2.

93-92 Pistons. TIMEOUT. (I'm the game updater for now I guess!)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I would Crawford and Curry to take over this game. Craw is fresh. I don't want to see Rose take another shot. He looks dead tired and he'll probably miss the shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I wish that marshall wasn't hurt. I hope the bulls pull this out.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Yeah, BC was resting Jamal and no BC inserts Jamal to play for the rest of the game. JAMAL got me all excited !! BEAT PISTONS BULLS !!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

were down one, our ball.....Rose SCORES, Miracle? I do belkive so, that gives him 21, puts us up one!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Rose scores

94-93 Bulls are up, Pistons call timeout Okur might be hurt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

big shot by Rose. We need a stop now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I actually think Blount will do a better job out there. Offensively, no, but on D he should help.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Man is Jamal the one who guards Billups?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Rose scores
> 
> 94-93 Bulls are up, Pistons call timeout Okur might be hurt.


Hey, with all the BUlls fouls, they might as well hurt a couple people as well!


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Rose scores
> 
> 94-93 Bulls are up, Pistons call timeout Okur might be hurt.


If Okur is hurt, then that's great!!! I am so sick of these refs bs to a point where I am wishing pain on the Pistons right now. I am so evil!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

foul on jamal, 2 shots for detroit, marshall is back in


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

billups makes them both and that puts us back down one


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Rose fouled on shot.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

rose is fouled, and he will shoot two, Curry leaves the game!? Yes, psychos


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Rose splits the free throws which ties the game up


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Crawford screws up! Sounds like he needs to be traded NOW!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

55 seconds Detroit ball were tied....BULLS BALL 40 SECONDS!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

41 seconds Bulls possession 95-95....


13 to shoot..

to Jalen tossed inside stolen.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls miss padd Detroit ball, call timeout


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

GOD DAMMIT JALEN!!!!!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Eddys' out????


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

19.6 seconds were tied Detroit ball.....SCARY, here we go they inbound the ball.....10 seconds! 5! Billups misses!! Bulls timeout with 1.9 seconds


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

they added two seconds so it'll be somewhere around 4 seconds left.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

OH, and I wonder who gets the ball in this situation????


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I have 2.2 seconds


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

5 TO by Jalen? can it get any better than that?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Cartwright should surprise us and try going to someone other then Jalen. Detroit will have their eyes set on him....

Give it to Crawdaddy or something.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

JAMAL should get the ball


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

we get the ball way up the court.....2.2 seconds to play he's right muh bad! Anyways, here we go!! ROSE FOR THREE!!! MISSSSS OVERTIME!!!!! AGAIN!!!!! OF COARSE!!!!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

OT


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

WOW. Rose bricks a clutch shot. This is pathetic!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Pistonsa re 6-0 in OT we are 1-7! This sucks


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Can someone say: "Jay and Jamal?"

:makeout:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Guess Cartwright has no surprises in him....

Jalen missed a good shot.... how many winning shot attempts has he had that he has missed? 

The answer is MANY


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

Jalen = Not Clutch


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

really? JAlen? brick again ? why Jalen is the one who always take the last shot... he can't create his own shot


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jalens missed ft cost us the game. But hey, that happens. Tis one will be hard to win with marshall on the bench. I hope Curry doesn't foul out.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Guess Cartwright has no surprises in him....
> 
> Jalen missed a good shot.... how many winning shot attempts has he had that he has missed?
> ...


So did Air.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Marshall is back....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Alrighty...Alrighty we want a solid OT this time folks....I am very proud of how the bulls have played tonight.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

[email protected]!#[email protected]#[email protected]#! Jalen


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pax fax: Pistons are 6-0 in overtime. Bulls 1-7. This is a record 9th OT for the franchise


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Its funny how people remember what they want to?*

Didnt Jalen hit the shot to give us the lead? Oh no it must have been a mirage afterall Jalen never does anything good.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> So did Air.


Don't go there... I'm talking about this season...

Looking at how many times we have gone to OT.... it has been 8 chances for him. 9 now.... 10 counting his failed shot attempt against the Rockets which Fizer picked up. 

10 missed winning shots? 

Yup


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> So did Air.


He hit many shots ... and JAlen don't


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

we got down 4 fast....need to make it up 4 minutes to go.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Its funny how people remember what they want to?*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Didnt Jalen hit the shot to give us the lead? Oh no it must have been a mirage afterall Jalen never does anything good.


When was that? If he gave us the shot to give us the lead, we would have won.

A 6 pt lead... 1-8 in OT?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Another Bulls miss, down 6 after pistons bucket....not looking good. TIMEOUT BULLS, GOOD We need it


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:no:


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

It's choke time!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

yea but u gotta respect how much better they've been playing over the last few games, Crawford goes to the line for 2!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Jamal on the line... we need these two... please Crawford???


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawford knocks them both down to get us back to 4 and giving him 23 on the night. Full court press by Bulls/.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

down 4... Pistons..... wasting clock... Billups misses, foul called.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Give thanks to Marcus for the real update, since these official updaters all of a sudden have carpal-tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Now Billups will go to the line for 2. he hits them both sending us strait back to 6, BLAH! 28 FOR HIM


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Billups is taking it to Crawford...

Bulls need more help defense because Billups is just driving by him.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

sinks em both, yuck, Billups steals from Jamal, Jamal fouls Billups.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Crawford gets stuffed and intentionnaly fould Billups.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hopefully JCraw will play this OT period over and over this summer and reinforce the idea that he needs to work on his D skills each and every day.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Detroit timeout, We lose, its over. bah humbug.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*am i seeing things*

does that say 14 pts by eddie robinsons name
  
woah cant be


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Hopefully JCraw will play this OT period over and over this summer and reinforce the idea that he needs to work on his D skills each and every day.


agreeed Craw's Offenseive game is pickin up big if he could play D he would be a very leginimate player.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

pistons inbound the ball with 2:40 on the clock bulls ball, we got a chance??


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

foul saves Curry TO


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Energy on the bulls aint up anumore. Curry was wide open and i guy came up and snatched it from him one word- EMBARASSING!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

BUt Curry ends up turning it over anyways..

Its over


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Craw gets it stolen on a fast break, OMG THIS IS BAD


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

It'll happen. He's young, and he has long arms.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Pistons score- RIP Bills, Craw misses a trey with under a minute- Cartwright is MAD


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Last 3 Bulls possesions: TO, TO, Airball


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Intentional foul , Robinson splits them and the game is over so the bulls need to stop fouling but they call a timeout! Were down 9 with 52.3 to play.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Consider the door closed for this game... darn. This should have been ours!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

If Rose hit his winning shot attempts, we would have approximately 37 or 38 wins. If we hadn't blown so many games that we had won...add some more wins to that.

Thats what gets to me the most. 

This isn't like last year where we had practically no chance every game. We had chances. We had the ball in good hands according to some people.... and the opportunities were blown.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

defiantely shoulda been ours in the fourth, refs screwed us tho. We suck in overtime, but were awesome in the fourth, I dont get it.


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

If Rose made his free throws in the Detroit and Phoenix games at the end, we'd have our 30 wins. I'm sorry, but in big situations this guy seems to come up small more often then not.

I'd like to see a Jalen Rose, Marshall, and EROB trade for Eddie Jones and Brian Grant over the summer.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

craw makes a three giving him 26 and cutting the lead to 6.....intentional foul, anyone think we have a chance?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Maybe if Billups misses these....


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Billups splits them and Bulls call a timeout with 39 seconds were down 7.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I dont want to see EROB be traded-especially for Brian freakin Grant....thats defiantely not a person i wanna see on this team. Semi star who is gonna try to pick it up ala mercer, rose no thank you.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls seem to be happy coming on the court laughing with each other.....anyway 39.2 inbounding Bulls down 7 Rose scores for two cutting it to 5.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

5pt game


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

curry fouls out on the intentional sending Detroit to the line. ROGER MASON JR!? IS THAT THE BEST WE CAN DO!? OH GOD. SEND BARGARIC IN FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, Detroit makes them both putting it back to 7 tiemout Bulls.....20 second


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Curry makes first... makes second down 7


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ummmm ok, the bulls are calling Mason a "sharp shooter" so sharp I guarentee he doesnt get the ball. 33.5 on the clock in the inbound.....CRAW FROM ALMOST HALF COURT misses. HOLY CRAP, intentional foul


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We lose.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Detroit makes them both putting it at 9 Craw gets hacked but no foul will be called. no intentional and that is the game bulls lose 11-102! Think about it guys- we didnt have Tyson-we didnt play so bad


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

well that sucked.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

well yea, that sums it up right there.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls lose, but they win 37-19 in fouls.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well played Chicago... Looking like a true team gellin together...
Crawford provin what he's made of, Curry playing well and Rose puttin up his points. 

The same cannot be said for the Rockets.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Well played Chicago... Looking like a true team gellin together...
> Crawford provin what he's made of, Curry playing well and Rose puttin up his points.
> 
> The same cannot be said for the Rockets.


 thanks for noticing, i can imagine curry and ming battling it out in the finals some day. both of our team's best days are ahead of them!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the horrendous officiating against us in this game. It was just atrocious. 39 fouls to their 17. 47 FTAs for them, we only attempted half of that. So many sissy fouls! The refs have just killed us in the past 2 close road games(@ sixers and pistons).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The respec' will come sometime later.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Billups calls Crawford "very slippery".


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

45 or 85 shots by Jay, Jamal and Jalen. They shot 23 for 45, which is a tad of 50% thanks to Jay going 4 for 5 and Jamal 10 for 17... Jalen 9 for 23 = Do Do.

We shot 48% as a team.

Curry shot 67% before fouling out... he still gets no ref respect.

Final straw for me... Cart has to go.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 45 or 85 shots by Jay, Jamal and Jalen. They shot 23 for 45, which is a tad of 50% thanks to Jay going 4 for 5 and Jamal 10 for 17... Jalen 9 for 23 = Do Do.
> 
> We shot 48% as a team.
> ...


I can't believe I am defending this, but Craw and Rose did not have a lot of other options especially when Curry was on the bench. Fizer and Chandler is out. Marshall is done for the year. 

That said I agree with BC when he said the end of the game execution was terrible.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

OK. *NOW* I'm finally ready to say it:


"THE SEASON IS OFFICIALLY A WASH."


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't believe I am defending this, but Craw and Rose did not have a lot of other options especially when Curry was on the bench. Fizer and Chandler is out. Marshall is done for the year.
> ...


I do not disagree with you there, but it is becoming more consistent as each of the final games happens. 

We will not win a title with our guards accounting for more then 50+% of the shots...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I do not disagree with you there, but it is becoming more consistent as each of the final games happens.
> ...


So you want Baxter, Blount and Marshall splitting the shots?

Curry rides the bench with fouls for most of the game. He also has to learn how to get open because they want to go to him. 

I can't believe you don't see this?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> So you want Baxter, Blount and Marshall splitting the shots?
> ...


Why can't they get involved in the offense? Our PG is supposed to distribute, right? And not just pass to Jalen.... But that isn't what I was getting at.

You are still missing my point... I don't care about right now... I care about the habits and traits that are being learned that will possibly carry over.

Our guards have the apparent green light to shoot whenever they want. In two years, do you think they will want to lower their shots for someone else? Doubtful.

I'm saying, in two years when we should be a playoff contender, if our guards are taking over 50% of the shots, we will be an early exit each year. 

In two years, would you want Ty and Ed to have 50 shots a game, or Jalen, Jamal and Jay?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't they get involved in the offense? Our PG is supposed to distribute, right? And not just pass to Jalen.... But that isn't what I was getting at.
> ...


You don't know for sure what will happen in two years. In two years Eddy should get more respect from officials and be on the court for 35-40 mpg. Tyson will have better post moves. The roles for all players will be more clearly defined. 

In two years, if the guards are shooting that much, I will be angry and disgusted. But you can't deny that the guards try and get the ball to Curry and Tyson when they are in the game. Fizer as well. Hopefully Curry will be better at getting open and fronting his man b/c at times he struggles. 

If taking fewer shots means more wins then I have a feeling both guards will be on board. If they're not then they should be benched. Establishing your inside game improves your outside game. They know that. If they don't adapt screw them but give them a chance.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

so curry is foul trouble sits on the bench most of the game. yell can't buy a bucket.. and you want to feed the ball inside, my question to who??:sigh: If we fed the ball to baxter and blount we would've fell further behind than we already were.. Jalen and Jamal did what they had to do to keep us in the game.. Billups couldn't hold jamal it was obvious.. NO one bothered to bash at jamal fg % this game.. which was over 50%... But he's shooting to much right??  if the man is gettin the job done he's gettin the job done.. 6 assist isn't good enough for you?? yell missing easy shots. curry can't play the whole game due to foul trouble.. But our guards get the blame right?? :| i'm sorry but you'll have to come up with something better..


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Why can't they get involved in the offense? Our PG is supposed to distribute, right? And not just pass to Jalen.... But that isn't what I was getting at.
> ...


hey retro.. i didnt see you complaining when jamal and jay lit up the bucks.... or when jay scored 23 points against the 6ers. :angel:


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

When we win folks can't find anything to yack and complain about.. But we lose everyone has a problem with either Jamal, Rose or jay..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Gotta side with Lizzy on this one. Curry in foul trouble the whole game, Marshall shooting 1-9 from the floor, Fizer and Tyson in street clothes. Let's let the J's find their shooting touch. Next season, when Ty, Eddy, Marcus, and 'Yell are all subbing in for each other we should be able to field a constantly fresh team with a front-court scoring presence. At that point I'll be upset if they aren't sharing.

Props to ERob for scoring efficiency. How was his D?

Team needs to work defensive drills all of summer training. We should be able to hold other teams to 90 or less.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> hey retro.. i didnt see you complaining when jamal and jay lit up the bucks.... or when jay scored 23 points against the 6ers. :angel:


That's because I was at my fraternity brothers funeral... but anyway, 15 shots was the max I'd like to see any PG take at ANY time or circumstance.

Not 20, 21 or 27. Ever.

Make something for your teammates.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> That's because I was at my fraternity brothers funeral... but anyway, 15 shots was the max I'd like to see any PG take at ANY time or circumstance.
> ...


sorry for the loss. my bad.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't know for sure what will happen in two years. In two years Eddy should get more respect from officials and be on the court for 35-40 mpg. Tyson will have better post moves. The roles for all players will be more clearly defined.
> ...


You're right... but continuous behavior often becomes set behavior. Learned that one in a counseling class. =) Man, you actually do retain college material... LMAO

I just hope what you say is right... for the sake of not having a look like Milwaukee, which will never progress in the playoffs running that offensive where it is:

Come down, Payton shoot.
Come down, Sam C shoot.
Repeat 1
Repeat 2

That will kill me with the potential we have. We have the potential two have the two most dominate post-mid range players in the East in Curry and Chandler.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right... but continuous behavior often becomes set behavior. Learned that one in a counseling class. =) Man, you actually do retain college material... LMAO
> ...


The beauty is you can bench a player if they don't do what you ask.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

so wait retro.. if we got a pg who is in the "zone" you wouldn't want him shooting?? :| Whatever.. I want my man to shot if he's hot.. if the boy feels no one can stop him then turn him loose.. Jamal went off against the pacers.. 

so let's see if he takes 15 shots we lose.. how does that sit well with you???  I'm sorry but that isn't right.. with out jamal's shooting and attacking of the baskets we wouldnt be in the game... Tinley couldn't stop the man.. yea why not take it to him.. Billups was no different.. jamal constantly drove laps around him.. but he's shooting to much?


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheLastTruePG</b>!
> so wait retro.. if we got a pg who is in the "zone" you wouldn't want him shooting?? :| Whatever.. I want my man to shot if he's hot.. if the boy feels no one can stop him then turn him loose.. Jamal went off against the pacers..
> 
> so let's see if he takes 15 shots we lose.. how does that sit well with you???  I'm sorry but that isn't right.. with out jamal's shooting and attacking of the baskets we wouldnt be in the game... Tinley couldn't stop the man.. yea why not take it to him.. Billups was no different.. jamal constantly drove laps around him.. but he's shooting to much?


true, and its not like jamal was standing on the perimiter all game and shooting jumpers.. he was attacking the hoop.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> The beauty is you can bench a player if they don't do what you ask.


Yeah, you can... but unfortunately Cart hasn't done it all season.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

oHHHH I get it now .Crawford and Rose should get Baxter and Blount 30 shots a game between them and lose by 30 .To plan for the day when Curry will be able to stay on the court for longer than 25 minutes.Makes perfect sense


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> oHHHH I get it now .Crawford and Rose should get Baxter and Blount 30 shots a game between them and lose by 30 .To plan for the day when Curry will be able to stay on the court for longer than 25 minutes.Makes perfect sense


I can't help the fact you can't comprehend. In the future, if you don't understand ingrained behavior and behaviorial traits, or anything for that matter, don't respond.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't help the fact you can't comprehend. In the future, if you don't understand ingrained behavior and behaviorial traits, or anything for that matter, don't respond.


Ohh I comprehend that that you want the Bulls guards to play with an imaginary post presence in a real NBA game.When Curry is in he gets the rock when he is out with foul trouble,chandler is hurt and Marshall is 1-9 you want Blount and Baxter to get the 25 shots win or lose.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Frankly, Blount and Baxter should be the clean-up crew. Every shot attempt by the J's should be seen as an assist attempt by those two. When they're in, they should have a nose for the rebound and use the offensive putback as their number one weapon.

With those two, the perimeter players should just take target practice. B & B should know this going in, and spend the entire offensive possession getting position on the boards. This way, no matter the outside shooting %, the Bull wins.

Later, when Fizer, Curry, Chandler, and Marshall are available, you treat them as offensive options and work out ways to get them shots.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't help the fact you can't comprehend. In the future, if you don't understand ingrained behavior and behaviorial traits, or anything for that matter, don't respond.


these arent hampsters ya know.. they have minds of their own. when eddy learns how to stay on the floor without foul trouble., when tyson and marshall get healthy THEN there may be something to complain about. 

pass the ball to baxter and blount just for the sake of repetition? sheesh. those two are what we call _roleplayers_.. you dont see baron davis forcing the issue with PJ brown and robert traylor do ya?


----------

